# A Weekend with The Sparrow



## urbanshooter (Aug 23, 2017)

My Sparrow landed on Friday. I had a good weekend getting acquainted with it and I thought I would share my impressions on how I got along with it.

Simple Shot describes this as "pure simplicity and slingshot joy&#8230; Nothing more, nothing less"&#8230; and I think that accurately captures the essence of this frame. It is a simple, purist's frame with no frills or fancy attachment options. It just works and shoots very well.

*What I like about it*
The Sparrow is very well made. The frame comes across as indestructible. It is something that we can throw into a backpack and never have to worry about the elements. Smaller than what I thought it would be, it is very pocketable while still having a good enough heft in hand.

The shape is very refined and very well rounded throughout. I find it very pleasing. There is a slight sloping lean forward towards the target side and a barely discernible slope back on the tips. I like that.

The low forks is also a plus in my books for reduced torque. Something I do love about it though your mileage might vary is the outer fork dimensions is right within my sweet spot for an OTT frame. It's just what I like to shoot. I didn't need much of a learning curve to dial it in. The material density and rigidity is also excellent, it'll take a heavy band-set in its stride if you are so inclined. The vibrations and feedback when firing-off a round is rock solid.

The tips are flattened on the target side and I think that's a very good design choice. Aiming with this frame is easy. I also found that the frame isn't one that is prone to hand-slap (some frames just are regardless of matching?).

At its price point, I think it meets my expectations for quality. I have a couple of axiom polys and they were near the same price if I am not mistaken but the Sparrow is much improved in terms of materials and build quality. I'll treat it the same though. This is a utility frame I'll leave somewhere around my house, ready for when pests (targets of opportunity) appear.




























*What I like less about it*
Spoiler alert... I am nit-picking and none are deal breakers. Just trying to provide an unvarnished view and maybe some of these observations could matter so someone.

Owing to its evenly rounded handle shape and probably because of its material, this frame does not provide the most stable of holds. I feel my middle fingers tracking, trying to look for a spot to settle into and cinch in on to the frame. The material is somewhat slippery especially over prolonged use. I am pretty sure this wouldn't be a problem with a wood carved frame. It might just be me getting used to the frame but it's just not the most stable of holds for me. I find that the frame wants to yaw/twist and this causes me to put a little more effort into my thumb and index finger to steady things. I didn't realize this at first but I found by fingers fatiguing and realized it was from the additional effort required to hold it steady. I wasn't getting a relaxed hold BUT that could just be me and it's easily fixed with some grip tape. I now have grip tape round this frame and it's fine (I have grip tape/shrink grip on several production frames that need the augmentation - so it's no biggie).

With further regards to its shape and probably contributing to the tendency of the frame to feel like it wants to yaw/twist, I wish the material on the shooters side of its neck had not been removed. That would have given it more of a recurve shape that I believe would be better ergonomics&#8230; But that's really a maker's personal choice - to each his own - we thin down material where it feels good for our own hand. I just wouldn't have slimmed the neck all around in that way but it's hard to say because I don't know what the raw original natural fork looked like (sometimes nattys just want to be a certain way?)









*Neutral observations*
Probably due to the location of injection gates, there are two little rough nubs on the insides of the fork that won't get in anyone's way. The surface finish of the frame has a sandblasted feel - and I like that. However, nibs and nubs that have been cut away during final finishing becomes highlighted as shiny bits on the frame. It's just a cosmetic legacy of the production choices and are neither quality nor performance issues.

As a final note of my observations, I don't know if it was intentional but the forks on my frame bows in or pinches in ever so slightly. The slight supination is not a problem though. I don't notice it when I am shooting and it doesn't bother me but it might be an issue for someone with OCD tendencies. Also, it could just be my frame? I'm just splitting hairs here!















Overall, everything adds up to be a very pleasing frame that I think would appeal to shooters accustomed to straightforward wrap and tuck. It might be something that I might get more than one of. I feel there is certainly a space in the market for reasonably priced standard production no frills plastic frames. We all need (quite) a few utility frames! I hope Simple Shot updates the production of the older poly frames like the Axiom, Maxim and Axiom Champ to this newer material&#8230; I'd buy them&#8230; hint hint!


----------



## 31610 (Aug 20, 2017)

Good review fella


----------



## StringSlap (Mar 2, 2019)

Great review! I think I'm gonna get one.


----------



## hoggy (Apr 17, 2017)

great review. i concur with the slipperiness and added meditape as well


----------



## stevekt (Jul 3, 2012)

Nice write up.


----------



## Covert5 (Feb 7, 2018)

Awesome review!


----------



## Tree Man (Jun 30, 2016)

I think that covers all the bases. Great review


----------



## Tag (Jun 11, 2014)

Great review


----------



## DragonEyeShooter1 (May 14, 2020)

Nice review! I've been eyeing one and i think you just sold me!!


----------



## FlingShotLife (Jan 6, 2017)

Very Nice review. You discussed the Pros and Cons like a PRO. This review should help a prospective buyer. I think I will wait until a PROSHOT version is made and comes out in Aluminum or Brass, to add to my collection. HTG


----------

